# Divorce process in California



## victoriagazzoli82 (6 mo ago)

How long after divorce papers are filed in California are the divorce papers served to spouse and If the spouse lives out of state who is responsible for mailing the divorce papers? Is it the county clerk who mail it to the spouse or are you responsible for mailing it to the spouse?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

...


----------

